# Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?



## wander-falke (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo und guten Tag,

In meinem Garten habe ich einen 30 m tiefen Brunnen.
Wenn ich im Frühjahr nach der Winterpause beginne zu bewässern, sind die ersten 50 - 100 ltr schön zinnoberrot. 
Auch wenn danach wieder vermeintlich sauberes Wasser kommt, müssen noch Partikel im Wasser sein, denn ich stelle an den Impulsregnern immer am Ende des Jahres eine rote Ablagerung fest.

Als ich meine Pumpe mal aus dem Schacht gezogen habe, war diese ebenfalls rot.
( Ich habe im Eifer des Gefechtes leider keine Bilder gemacht.
Das Material ist sehr fein, Lehmartig und im trockenen zustand auch so fest.

Nun zu meinen Fragen.

1) Was ist das rote Zeug?
2) Ist dieses Wasser schädlich im Teich?
3) Gibt es Filteranlagen die ich zwischenschalten kann um dieses Wasser von den Partikeln zu reinigen? vgl Hauswasserwerk?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Thomas3619 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

hallo zusammen,

ist ein guter beitrag. habe nämlich auch das problem. wenn ich das wasser aus meinen 14 m brunnen hole ist es erst sehr klar. nach 1 tag ist es drübe und nach 2-3 tagen hat sich auf dem grund des glases (hatte ich zum testen genommen) ein braun-rotes pulver abgesetzt. 
was könnte das sein. ???
viele grüße 
thomas


----------



## Olli.P (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hi,

ich denke mal ja, ist Eisenhaltiges Wasser.  

Habt ihr damit z.B. schon mal eure Gartenmöbel abgewaschen, bzw. gereinigt???
Dann sollten die nach der Reinigung so  rötlich braune Flecken bekommen. Das kommt dann daher das das Eisen in Verbindung mit Sauerstoff wieder anfängt zu Oxydieren......


----------



## Thomas3619 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

hallo oli,

hm. eisen. und ist das jetzt schlecht für die fischi.  und vor allen dingen kann man das wasser überhaupt nehmen? ist ja sicher immer drübe, weil die fische dieses pulver immer wieder aufwirbeln. :? 
kann man da was machen ??
viele grüße
thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hallo Thomas und Andreas,
Eure braune Farbe scheint wirklich Eisen zu sein. Eisen in der dreiwertigen Form als Hydroxid kann von Rot-tiefbraun (manche meinen Schwarz), je nach Schichtdicke und Teilchengröße variieren (ich sage nur "Schwedenrot", das hat als Farb-Pigment Fe2O3).  
So weit so gut, und nicht hilfreich für Euch. Um Eisen von möglichen Algen zu unterscheiden, hilft ein Feuerzeug (oder ein kleiner Brenner, wie auch immer) - Eisenoxid bleibt wie es war, Algen verbrennen halt und verlieren deutlich an Farbe und Substanz. Scheint aber nicht Euer Problem zu sein.
Warum bilden sich überhaupt die braunen Beläge? Dafür kann ich 1 Vorschlag liefern, hab aber selber nicht recherchiert - sorry. :beeten 
Idee 1: Grundwasser enthält Eisenionen in der zweiwertigen Form (weil ich in der Bodentiefe Sauerstoffmangel habe, und/oder reduzierende Bedingungen). In Kontakt mit Luft oxidiert Fe2+ zu Fe3+. Leider ist unter normalen pH-Bedingungen Fe3+ schwerer löslich als Fe2+, so kommt es zur Belagbildung durch Luftkontakt.
Und basierend auf dieser Idee mein Vorschlag: ein monströser Kiesfilter wie im Klärwerk, wo das Grundwasser Luftsauerstoff aufnimmt, sich Fe2O3 (bzw. primär Fe(OH)3) bildet und im Filter abscheidet, ist nicht so optimal. Besser ist es, Ionenaustauscher zu nehmen (bitte jetzt nicht zu den Harzen für Des.-Wasser greifen - die produzieren verdünnte Säure in Eurem Fall!  ). Da kommen die viel diskutierten Zeolithe (i.d.R. natürliche, die eigentlich viel schlechter dafür gehen), einige Tone (bitte keine gebrannten Kugeln, die sind "tot") oder einfach Lehm (ist als Filtermedium ungeeignet, wirkt aber im Teich selbst) in Frage. Wer es nicht weiß, etliche Sorten Katzenstreu sind verformtes Bentonit (Gim..orn) oder Sepiolith (Hilfe, ich weiß nicht welche, Ca..an?). Beide Varianten sind immer noch schweineteuer (im Vergleich zum Erzeugerpreis) und brauchen ein wenig Vorbehandlung in einem Filter, doch sind sie viel preiswerter als alternative Quellen. __ Hel-X in einer Tonne + Sprudelstein sollte auch gehen. Wer traut sich?


----------



## Olli.P (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hi Rolf,



> __ Hel-X in einer Tonne + Sprudelstein sollte auch gehen. Wer traut sich?



Hab mich doch schon vor 'nem Jahr getraut........ 

Aaaaaber:

Anscheinend sind die 400L/h von der O..e Aquaoxy nicht genug Luftleistung. 

Ich kann im Moment nur soviel dazu beitragen:

Über den Sprudelsteinen bleibt das Hel-X relativ "sauber" ansonsten hat es in meinen Filterkammern die typische Färbung vom Eisenhaltigen Wasser angenommen.
Und mein Teich hat immer noch diesen blöden gelb-/orangestich......

Ich glaub ich muß doch mal sehen das ich evtl. so einen besorge. 
Ich trau mich eigentlich nur nicht wegen der Geräuschentwicklung, habe einfach bedenken das die zu laut sind..... 
Und weil es ölfreie sind, wie sieht's da mit der Lebensdauer eines solchen Gerätes aus......


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hallo Olli,
ich danke Dir für die Unterstützung. Ich hab' mir mal Dein Angebot angeschaut, so ein "richtiger" Kompressor scheint das ja nicht zu sein, mehr als einen bewegten Kolben mit Gummimembranen würde ich nicht vermuten. Du hast jedoch den richtigen Punkt getroffen, dass die braunen Beläge sich nicht schlagartig bilden (einmal, weil ich eine gewisse Sauerstoffmenge brauche, aber das ist eine Sache), und weil der Eisengehalt - absolut gesehen - gering ist. Bis sich, mal rein bildlich vorgestellt - die einzelnen Eisenatome gefunden haben, miteinander einen Niederschlag bilden, dieser so schwer wird, dass er absinkt und anhaftet - das braucht Zeit.
Und da haben wir das Problem: das Wasser wird mit einer Pumpe gefördert, und steht unter Druck. Da kriegt man schlecht Sauerstoff 'rein. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das so eine Art "Rieselfilter" hilft. Wasser von oben durch eine Füllkörpertonne, unterhalb der Füllkörper eine Belüftungsöffnung (statt Pumpe für Luft), und unterhalb der Füllkörper ausreichend Volumen für eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Eine zweite Pumpe und ein Pufferbehälter scheint eh' unvermeidlich, um Eisen zu entfernen. Für große Mengen auf einmal (Gartenbewässerung) ist eine kleine einfache Lösung sicher weniger geeignet, aber vielleicht zum Teichnachfüllen?.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hi Rolf,

kannste das mal bildlich anhand einer Zeichnung darstellen... 

Das wäre für mich evtl. bei nicht zu großem Aufwand machbar.

Am besten wäre es wahrs. wenn ich dafür *nur* einen Rieselfilter brauchen würde......... 

Übrigens ist es immer schön anzusehen wie satt grün unser Rasen mit dem Eisenhaltigen Wasser wird, welches natürlich im Teich nicht so schön ist. 
Wobei ich aber hier auch schon bemerkt habe, das wenn ich dann eine bestimmte Menge Leitungswasser mit einbringe, oder eine bestimmte Zeit nicht nachfüllen muß, die Färbung doch ein wenig zurück geht.....

Von daher sehe ich mit einer bestimmten Belüftungsmenge auch noch eine Möglichkeit die Färbung zu bekämpfen. Jedoch wäre hier ein passender Rieselfilter ohne Belüftung ja eine einmalige Investition.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hi Olli,
da siehst Du mal, wie schlecht ich mich hier durchlese ...  . Die Idee mit Oxidation/Abscheidung (__ Hel-X als Beispiel) hat den Vorteil, dass sie kein Material verbraucht (wie Schwermetallabscheidung an Ton/Zeolith), aber sie benötigt Sauerstoff (Fe2+ wird bereits von Zeolithen adsorbiert, ebenso andere Schwermetalle wie Cu o. a. weniger freundliche), und Reaktionszeit. Die Fe2+-Konzentration im Wasser ist halt klein, und bis sich ein Niederschlag von Fe3+ bildet, vergeht eine Weile (zu lösen über Verweilzeit = großes Volumen, wie auch immer). Zweiter Nachteil ist wohl, dass gefördertes Grundwasser unter Druck steht, und sich da schlecht Sauerstoff 'reindrücken läßt (geht schon, kostet aber noch mal, und letzten Endes muß entgast werden). Das sieht nach Pufferbehälter und 2. Pumpe aus - wer macht das, außer den Leuten, die eine Tonne zuviel und noch eine Zisterne haben (wozu dann noch der Brunnen? :? ). 
Maximal ein Pufferbehälter zum Teichnachfüllen ist hier wohl sinnvoll (der kann eine Standregelung enthalten und von oben mit dem Teich verbunden sein: sobald im Teich Wasser fehlt, wird der Behälter durch Standregelung (von unten) nachgefüllt, und läuft in den Teich "über". Da spart man vielleicht sogar die Belüftung?


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hi Rolf,

das mit dem Pufferbehälter könnte ich evtl. mit 'nem 1000L IBC verwirklichen.
Allerdings habe ich bedenken das mir das Wasser darin mit der Zeit gammelig wird. 

Als andere Alternative hatte ich sogar schon mal in Erwägung gezogen, einfach ein paar Magnete entweder von Aussen oder Innen in die Verrohrung einzubauen. Aber was wenn ich dann zu spät merke das die Verrohrung zu sitzt.  
Und so richtig überzeugt das das funzt bin ich auch nicht.  

Auf was man nicht alles kommt, wenn man so 'ne blöde Verfärbung aus dem Wasser bekommen will.


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hi Olli,
ich geb' Dir recht, allein meine Ideen sind abgefahren und nicht ganz klar, dass ich das auch nicht probieren würde...  . Da außer Dir keiner mehr 'drauf antwortet, werde ich mich zurückhalten, das war ja nicht mein thread.
Dein Magnet funktioniert mit Fe2O3/Fe(OH)3, also unter Anwesenheit dreiwertigen Eisens ...
Ein IBC mit Wasser in der Erde, der nicht der Sonne/Licht ausgesetzt und somit kalt ist, sollte doch eigentlich nicht gammeln? Lohnt sich der Platz bei Dir wirklich für solche Experimente? Wenn Ich Deinen Filteraufbau sehe, könnte man das Brunnenwasser doch auch hinter den SiFi einspeisen ohne das ganze Theater, und das bißchen braune Farbe kommt zu den toten Bakkis und den restlichen Schlamm. Dem Rasen bekommt das braune Wasser viel besser als entfärbtes, da würde ich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Werner2 (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Zum Thema, wenn auch schon einige Zeit her möchte ich Folgendes beitragen:
Nach meiner Erweiterung meines Teichs auf 70000 m^3 habe ich 1/3 Wasser des alten Teichs 1/3 Leitungswasser und 1/3 Brunnenwasser eingefüllt. Der Eisengehalt war dann 1,5 mg/ltr und somit für Fische untauglich. Die wollen weniger als 0,2 mg/ltr.
Mir war bekannt , daß Fe2 und Sauerstoff Fe3 ergibt. Also Laborkompressor und viel Luft eingetragen. Sodann den hier im Forum entwickelten Filtersack mit Filtervlies gebaut , mit 12000Ltr/h durchströmt und täglich gereinigt. Nach 10 Tagen war kein Eisen mehr nachweisbar  ! Die braune Wasserfärbung mit der Einsichttiefe 20 cm hat sich geändert in kristallklares Wasser Einsichttiefe 2m (tiefer ist er nun mal nicht)


----------



## karsten. (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Moin

sehr interessanter Ansatz ! 

den gleichen Weg aus anderer [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]Richtung[/URL] 

meine ich bei meinem Teich gegangen zu sein ...

wichtig dabei ist ein stabiler PH-Wert und genug KH als Puffer 
am besten mit Vorrat an gebundenem Kalk 
(aber das erzähl ich ja immer wieder ) 

  

solche Phosphatablagerungen sind etwa bis PH>6 stabil und mMn. besser als Algen

das wären bei den "Eisenwasserbrunnenleuten" ja 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe 

schönes WE


----------



## jolantha (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Ist mein Brunnenwasser Eisenhaltig?*

Hallo Männers !!

Mein Teich funktioniert schon seit 30 Jahren mit eisenhaltigem Brunnenwasser . 
Meine Fische stört es auch nicht, und meine braungefärbten Filter und Rohre inklusive Filtermedien
funktionieren trotzdem tadellos. 
Die Braunfärbung des Wassers stört nur den __ Fischreiher, weil er die Fische ab 60 cm nicht mehr sehen
kann. ( Ich aber auch nicht )


----------

